# Tailor made Suits



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Guys....anyone have suggestions to get some Tailored Suits made at good prices?
Thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Eamon said:


> Hi Guys....anyone have suggestions to get some Tailored Suits made at good prices?
> Thanks


I go to Royal Fashion, they have several branches, for example in souk Madinat Jumeirah and JLT. Prices are not low but the suits are good.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

mejerrysam said:


> Generally tailored suits are very costly.


Yes thanks, I was aware they cost more then your average "off the peg"version, but dont necessarily have to be "costly"
That is what I like about Dubai...you can go 5 Star all the way, or know where to go to save money


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Yes thanks, I was aware they cost more then your average "off the peg"version, but dont necessarily have to be "costly"
> That is what I like about Dubai...you can go 5 Star all the way, or know where to go to save money


In that case perhaps you should suggest a price range so people can help you. 'Costly' for one isn't necessary the same for another.

On that note, I have heard good things about Kachins - they have a couple of branches in Dubai.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know your price level but try some of those: Revealed: The Best Tailors In The UAE » Gulf Business


----------



## nktta (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi!!

Try Katchins in Bur Dubai.. Need to be patient but very nice results!!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Eamon said:


> Hi Guys....anyone have suggestions to get some Tailored Suits made at good prices?
> Thanks


Ascot and ? In marina mall


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Deepas bespoke tailors in Satwa.

I have had a 2 piece suit, a blazer and shirts made there. Certainly not outrageous with the costs and very please with the results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Guys can you give numbers please, instead of cheap-expensive-costly? I mean 3000AED can be cheap for someone, and while costly for another person.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

For 2 piece suit, single breasted blazer and 6 shirts (including all material, fitting sessions etc) total price was 2700 dhs. 

Price can vary depending in the material, linings etc.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Avoid the one on Beach Road next to the petrol station opposite Sunset Mall, utterly horrendous service. 

After 2 months of dicking around including half a dozen visits to fix things or chase things up, I eventually got my suit the night before leaving on a business trip. When I arrived at my hotel, I take the suit out of the carrier and only after putting on the jacket, realise that they forgot to sew on any of the buttons.

I got a couple of shirts from Kachins Marina branch, can't say I was overly impressed with the quality.

Parmar in Bur Dubai is good but pricey.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I got a couple of shirts from Kachins Marina branch, can't say I was overly impressed with the quality.


Oddly enough, although their marina branch is the 'couture' branch. Their place in Bur Dubai does a much much better job ...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Whistle and Flute in Satwa gets loads of good reviews. Never had a suit made in Dubai but might try there next time I need one. Also heard good reports of Parmar but more pricey I think. 

It makes me LOL reading recommendations for tailors in Madinat Jumeirah or Ascot & Chapels in marina mall.. These places are so designed to overcharge tourists here on 5* holidays. Anyone who lives here and shops there clearly has more money than sense. 

Granted they'll charge less than Savile Row but you'll be paying many multiples of what you could get in less 'exclusive' locations in Dubai. I wouldn't be surprised if some of these rip off places send all their orders to one of the Satwa/Bur Dubai tailors mentioned above.

Anyway I'm sure Ascot & Chapels give out nice logo adorned suit carriers which must make their bill all the more palatable. Hahahhaha


----------

